# ISO: Daisy Cooks!!



## kobefn (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi all,
Does anyone here own this cookbook or seen the tv show? If so, I would be eternally grateful if someone can rember when she made Pineapple Vinegar if so what she do to the garlic? just layed them out and smash them with the knife or cut them up? thanks for any help anyone can give me.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 14, 2007)

Here's a link to the Vinagre recipe on her website.  I don't have her cookbook but have many of her shows on tape.  I'll follow this thread and hunt down the tape demo if it seems to be helpful.


----------



## kobefn (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi thanks so much for your help whenever you get a chance can you check you'r type for me or is there a way you can post them online? im very grateful for all your help.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 14, 2007)

I'd almost guarantee they are just peeled and popped with the side of a knife but I'll try to find it on tape.  It may take a while though. These are VCR tapes and I indexed only the main recipes.  Sadly, I didn't reference the little gems like vinagre, sofrito or achiote oil.  I don't have any way to digitize them for posting or E-mail.  If I could it might not be legal.  Mrs. Martinez would understandably prefer we bought the book.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 14, 2007)

Okay, I found it.  This only about a one or two minute demonstration.  After slicing off the pineapple peels all she is doing in the video is dropping the ingredients into a large pickle jar.  When she comes to the garlic she says "crushed garlic" and for about one second you see her scooping whole peeled garlic cloves into the jar.

Hope this helps.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 15, 2007)

Kobefn, thanks for your pm.  I'm answering your question about the habaneros here in case it interests any one else.  I watched this a few more times.  It is only a 45 second video insert.  Correction; while she's putting the garlic into the jar, she actually says, "Smash some garlic."  When it comes to the habaneros she says, "You can add your choice of peppers.  You can chop some up; leave some whole."  While she says this the video shows her coarsely chopping a bright red habanero and adding some whole serranos that have had the stems sliced off.


----------



## Lizannd (Jun 15, 2007)

*I'll post the recipe this weekend.  I have the book.*

Never mind skilletlicker's link takes you right to the recipe on Daisy's web site. The pineapple peel is COOKED before it goes into the jar. And there is very very little vinegar added in her recipe. I added more when I made it.


----------



## kobefn (Jun 18, 2007)

UPDATE: I made this Pineapple Vinegar and it came out pretty good I sed it for all kinds of stuff like when I cooked pork shoulder after it was done and cut up I dipped some pork in it and it taste pretty good...the Pineapple Vinegar didn't over power it.


----------

